# Ill--Legals on Game Cam?



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Just saw this on my cam..............................Looks like Ill-Legals on a journey--flip flops and all.....................!!!?


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmmm.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I think not illegals.. 

Charlie


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

Those are not Illegals....look at the matching hats


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

LMAO....Thats you and Raven........BBBBBBBBWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## shoal searcher (Jan 18, 2008)

Are those border patrol hats? That little girl is to young to be bp! Very odd...very odd indeed!


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

What are you doing sneaking around without a gun and you are awful white to be an IL


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

There not illegals, Illegals always carry 1 gallon water bottles


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

There just leaving to go to Mexico. Get away from yo obamma's mamma's daddy. :walkingsm


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Never seen illegals with good cowboy boots, wranglers, or Megellan fishin shirts. The two men are looking downwards, might be blood trailing an animal?


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

1976Bronc said:


> Never seen illegals with good cowboy boots, wranglers, or Megellan fishin shirts. The two men are looking downwards, might be blood trailing an animal?


Shoot they are trailing a renegade ice chest, that has their ice cold beverages in it!! LOL


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Illegals usually look right at the camera







.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looks like Guacamoleans


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Poachers???*

Looks like Poachers to me!!! The adults are looking down as if they are looking for blood and walking in the general direction. Not only that, but they are walking right by the feeder as if they just shot something at the feeder and it took off and they went to the feeder to find hair or blood and then go in the direction the deer went. 
Just my .02 cents


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Something fishy going on, all right.







:slimer:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*nope.. not Illegals at all*

Look at the little girls shorts. I think it says ANGEL. don't think you get that in Mexico unless the have an American Eagle outlet in Mexico.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Thsi thread is getting funny!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Look at the little girls shorts. I think it says ANGEL. don't think you get that in Mexico unless the have an American Eagle outlet in Mexico.


Well there was that one song -- wait, that was _Seven *Spanish* Angels_. My bad.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

drred4 said:


> Shoot they are trailing a renegade ice chest, that has their ice cold beverages in it!! LOL


I think Damian is on to sum thin here........................!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The one in front is an ugly dude!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

What makes you think these legals are ill? None of them look particularly sick to me.


----------



## brotherhood (Jun 6, 2006)

The old man with the beard is a yote helping a man and his doughter get across. He gave them some clothes and hats so they would not look the part. There looking at the ground so they dont get a rattlsnake bite since it is warm out and snakes could be a problem. Just my observation. On a diffrent not you must have some acorn trees somewhere becouse it looks like your corn is piling up.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

brotherhood said:


> The old man with the beard is a yote helping a man and his doughter get across. He gave them some clothes and hats so they would not look the part. There looking at the ground so they dont get a rattlsnake bite since it is warm out and snakes could be a problem. Just my observation. On a diffrent not you must have some acorn trees somewhere becouse it looks like your corn is piling up.


 Is that Brad Luby with the green hat?h:


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Look at that Rolex on the big guy!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Is that 007 in the light blue shirt?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> The one in front is an ugly dude!


 And datz Robeez best side. :rotfl:


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats not right leaving Kieth in the truck!!!!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

gimp6969 said:


> Thats not right leaving Kieth in the truck!!!!!


Maybe the're tracking his chair!


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Illegals think not the girl has on flip flops with out socks!!!LOL.And the one guy has on boots alright but they look to be REDHEAD zipp up snake boots.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

The big one sure looks to be a down on his luck shifty type dude.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Well......................................!

We went back to the Lease again this weekend and checked the game cam............................

THAT SAME UGLY FAT DUDE and looks to be his workers were with him TOTIN' their "STUFF"---Looks like the little girl has switched out the flip flops to some Justin Ropers!!! Wonder if she even washed those shorts??

--Better call the BP'S!!!!

I think I will leave some LIME'S as it seems like they FOUND the COOLER...............is that a Green Tea Jug............! maybe I will leave a few cans of beans or somethin' so they don't have as hard a time as this!!!---Will it ever end!!!


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Where's Kieth? Going once going twice sold to Kieth for $1.00. Inside joke you need to be there to get it.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

I'm not the only one with corn piling up under my feeders out west.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

gimp6969 said:


> Where's Kieth? Going once going twice sold to Kieth for $1.00. Inside joke you need to be there to get it.


I bet this "Keith Dude" is the head COYOTE!!!

I'm gonna tell him you said that!!!!!!!!!!!-----He may just fall out of his chair B!!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

LOL, next time it will be a cooler on wheels, I imagine. Suprised it wasn't a Tequila bottle instead of water!!


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes that Keith dude is the MAN!!!!!!


----------



## kirk.ingels (Oct 13, 2009)

dude...you need to paint your feeder!


----------



## South Texas Swamp Donkey (Jan 5, 2008)

I think u need one more feeder, 3 is not enuff!!!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

South Texas Swamp Donkey said:


> I think u need one more feeder, 3 is not enuff!!!!!


I like to feed the deer's.............................they love me back.

Golden Nuggets and corn in the spinners and 20% in the free feed--draws them in good.


----------

